# Cheap Ice & bait (shrimp) at Sebastian inlet, Vero Beach and at St-Lucie Inlet



## Yogy99 (Mar 16, 2010)

Where we will buy Ice & bait (shrimp) at a good price at Sebastian inlet, Vero Beach and at St-Lucie Inlet ? Thanks

At Texas (Corpus Christi, Rockport) we will buy the dead shrimp at the dock for 3$/lbs


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Yogy99
When you find a place to buy bait by the pound let us know, cause round here it's by the half baggy and its about $3.50. If you can cast net mullet and menhaden, catch pin fish on a sabiki bait rig tipped with small pieces of shrimp or scoop sand fleas, you can save some cash. At the Inlet Live shrimp and mullet for Snook and Redfish, clams, dead shrimp and sandfleas for black drum and pompano, gold gotcha lures, live menhaden and mullet for Spanish Mackerels. Tune up on these sites Study the tides and daily reports and you will get some fish.. Cheap ice at Publix supermarket. by the 20 lbs bag be READY when you get there.


http://www.fischmore.com/ http://www.sebastianinletdistrict.com

http://www.whiteysonline.com/


----------



## Yogy99 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for your reply,

This is the fist time I go to fish at Vero Beach.

I have the catch net for mullet and scoop sand fleas but I need the shrimps for black drum. etc ... and as you know we need the ice to keep the fishs ...

Yes I will buy a sabiki rig. I love the free ride. At Texas we don't know this stuff. I never see it. 

What it mean "half baggy" ? = half of a pound ? half of a pint or a quart ?


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Yogy

The shrimp around here aren't cheap think about a sandwich bag and it being half full. Study the web sites, and bring plenty of lead all sizes from split shots to 5 oz pyramids all leaders tied up in coin bags ready for action.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

For shrimp your best bet is to hit Publix or Winn Dixie supermarket and buy whole shrimp on sale, often $5 per lb, and much fresher than the nasty "bait" shrimp at the tackle shops.


----------



## Yogy99 (Mar 16, 2010)

@Cerberus: Good tip, At Texas we do same thing in winter, we buy the frozen shrimp head on at H.E.B (same stuff like Publix) 5$/pound 

@fishnchevy: you use 5 oz pyramids ? It must have a lot of current . On the jetty at Port Aransas (look like Sebastian inlet) we use 3 oz or 4 oz MAX with Powerpro 50lbs. What kind of line you use for 5 oz pyramids ?

I will be at Vero Beach on October 10. I'm very hurry Lolll.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

The currents at the Jetty sometimes are beyond holding and the 5's just slow things down. Inside the jetty most of the time we use a 3-4 oz egg sinker on the out going tide, the incoming is really only good for the first 30-40 min, then its hang up time..
We use the large pyramids on the beach side when needed and on the end but there is a lot of rocks on the end so you don't want to let it drift in. As far as line is concerned I use 50 lb spectra with 40.lb. 3ft, flouro leader & a 3/0 circle hook. 
This works good with the reds. The black drum are on the end of the north jetty left corner about 40yds out, use a 2 hook pompano rig with clams or dead shrimp. Sometime you have to elbow you're way in to make a cast but don't be shy or you go home fishless.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh Yea one last thing Never underestimate the power of stinky shrimp....


----------



## Yogy99 (Mar 16, 2010)

It's very good tips for me. I hate to loose the rigs in the rocks.

When you try a new spot, often you will loose a lot of rigs.

When I fish in the gulf I like to buy the fresh dead shrimp at the fisherman boat. It's good like the live shrimp but it's not expensive.

Did you try to use the blue crab as bait ? In the Gulf a lot of people do that but they don't have a lot of crab ... Lolll


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

A few people use crabs for the drum not that often but it works..


----------



## Yogy99 (Mar 16, 2010)

@fishnchevy: you have a PM.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Got it, looks like the spanish mackerel are the hit this week...


----------



## Yogy99 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, I see it in the photos of Sebastian inlet website.

I hope they stay there until next week, at least. 

Where are the fishing ports ?


----------

